# Trip Suggestion---Turning (gulp) 50



## Malibu Sky (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, yes, I am turning  fiffffty...and just my husband and I will be going some where...I am just not sure where.  It will be the weekend of 9/26, we will be leaving from Los Angeles, but I need some help picking where to go.

I know, what do we want to do, I am not quite sure...maybe some activity (hubby is not really the outdoor type) or festival.  Not to limit ourselves but this summer I was in Salt Lake City, San Diego, Seattle, Boca Raton, Chicago, and Kalamazoo, MI, and will be in Palm Spring the weekend before and Las Vegas the week after and Tucson in November.  Thought about a 3 day Mexico cruise and Santa Fe but I am not sure.


So please , someone, anyone....


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, lets see, my 20th was in Viet Nam. Not on vacation. 30th who knows. 40th took folks on Alaska inside passage cruise- had baked Alaska. 50th was the last major single one- fly-fished Henry's Fork of the Snake. 55th married my sweetie at a castle in Scotland. 60th Greek Island and Turkey cruise. And counting.......

Jim Ricks


----------



## applegirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Have you checked the last minute rentals?  There's some great stuff on there!

Alaska is great in the fall. I was there in October one time.  Just terrific. Cold, but not too cold that we couldn't do all that we wanted. And no crowds!

Janna


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 9, 2008)

I just came back from Maui for my 50th


----------



## JudyH (Sep 9, 2008)

Only 50?  :whoopie:

I did a week long horseback riding trip in France.  Glad I did it then, I don't think my leg and hip could do it now.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 9, 2008)

What about Napa and a B & B ? Do something really special whatever you decide to do.

Here's a link to fairs 

http://www.beachcalifornia.com/california-fair-festival-september.html


Then there is always Sedona and The Enchanted Resort and Spa. http://www.enchantmentresort.com

Turning 50 was really tough on me but the day after I was fine. I went away  to escape any potential parties.


----------



## Patri (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to New Orleans for my 50th. Three weeks later Katrina hit. I'm glad I got to see the city as it was, and will be again.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Sep 9, 2008)

France,  Maui, Viet Nam...sounds great but I only have 3 days...

Sedona is on our list but I will be in Tucson for a week later in the year...

Napa, we go up to the Santa Barbara Wine area quite frequently, not much different....

New Orleans....I would like somewhere that has power...LOL...

Keep them coming....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 9, 2008)

*2 Words . . .*




Malibu Sky said:


> So please , someone, anyone.


_- - - Las 

Vegas - - - _





-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## nazclk (Sep 9, 2008)

*Oh to be 50 again*

It's just another one of those days.  how about a 3 or 4 day cruise from San Diego to Cabo. Went on one in February and it was a blast. By the way it's on Carnival


----------



## Fletcher921 (Sep 9, 2008)

Like spa-type stuff??  Sometimes Rancho La Puerta will allow short stays if they aren't fully booked.  Awesome spa - I spent a week there for my 40th B-day.

We just went to Amsterdam with our college age kids for my husbands 50th.  Went to see The Cure in Rotterdam the first day we got there. We'll never forget it. Was SO much fun.  Look online and see if somebody you really like is playing somewhere.

Go eat an abundance of maine lobster somewhere on the East Coast.

I know you said you have been to San Diego recently, but maybe The Hotel Dell Coronado or the Cottages right on Crystal Pier in Pacific Beach.

Search for "restaurant. week" and see if a city you like is participating.  We have always talked about coordinating a trip with a restaurant week event.

Or... Spend a weekend at the Orchards Inn in Julian California (mtns above San Diego).  Exquisite place.  

Carmel or Big Sur would be nice that time of year as well.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 9, 2008)

Dh took me to NYC for my 50th.  It was my first trip there.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since your life is over, you may as well stay home.

But if you disagree...  
How about a tour thru Napa Valley, stopping at 3+ wineries?
Or a trip on the Durango - Silverton (Colorado) RR?
Or the RR trip thru Copper Canyon in Mexico?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 9, 2008)

Since it's a weekend getaway, why not take a trip up to Vancouver & Victoria BC.?

Fly up to Vancouver, spend a night, ferry over to Victoria, spend a night, come back to Vancouver, spend a night, next day, fly home.  Very easy and very nice 

Oh, Happy Birthday, btw!


----------



## sandesurf (Sep 9, 2008)

For my 50th, two high school girlfriends and I went on the 4 day cruise out of Long Beach. Stops in San Diego, Catalina and Ensenada, MX. (Yes, in that order. Wierd). It was great fun going to places we'd gone together as teenagers (Catalina, San Diego). Splurge on a balcony room. It's SO worth it!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Malibu Sky (Sep 9, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> _- - - Las
> 
> Vegas - - - _
> 
> ...



I am leaving for the LV Hilton the following weekend...so I am somewhat already going....but once in a month will be enough, now that I think about it...not a bad idea...can never get enough of Vegas


----------



## summervaca (Sep 10, 2008)

You can always come to Minnesota   Shop at the Mall of America!  Beautiful leaves, 10.000 lakes.  The anarchists from the Repulican National Convention have all gone on to their next riot, so it should be safe 

Happy 50th!


----------



## lprstn (Sep 11, 2008)

Grab one of the Tradewinds Yacht trips available...
Definately a different type of vacation...

But my dream trips....

- Greece .... 
- Italy (all of it ... again) its something about all that naket art...


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> ... But my dream trips....
> - Greece ....
> - Italy (all of it ... again) its something about all that naket art...



For sure!  BTDT (BTW).
A.  Italy -- If I go to heaven, I hope its something like Tuscany.
... 1991 -- Rome, drove to Florence, Amalfi Coast, Pompeii.
... 1994 -- train from Vienna to Venice, to Florence, to Milan.
... 2006 -- Rome, train to Florence, drove to Siena, train to Venice.

2.  Greece (2008) -- Santorini, Mykonos, Athens (day trip to Delphi)
-- Trip of a lifetime.


----------



## clsmit (Sep 11, 2008)

Colorado Rockies?

Albuquerque/Santa Fe would be nice. It's VERY different from AZ.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2008)

Since you only have the weekend, I'd suggest San Francisco.  Flight time from LAX is pretty short, so you can more easily enjoy yourselves.  We love staying at the Orchard Hotel, (www.theorchardhotel.com) on the cable car line at Bush & Powell streets, three blocks from Union Square.  Rent a car for the day and drive out to the coast by Bodega Bay.  Enjoy the area along the Russian River on the way, and have a very different experience than what you see in Los Angeles.  It's close, but a world away from your daily scenery.

Alternate idea:  The Monterey Peninsula:  Pacific Grove, Carmel, Big Sur, the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  Maybe even a run down to Hearst Castle.  Wonderful area, and an incredible coastline.

Have a fun time, and remember:  There are MANY of us out here, loving life after 50.  Some of your best days are ahead of you.  

Dave


----------



## pammex (Sep 11, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Since your life is over, you may as well stay home.
> 
> But if you disagree...
> How about a tour thru Napa Valley, stopping at 3+ wineries?
> ...



Oh this made me laugh so hard!!!  I am almost 50, few months to go but I almost fell off chair laughing!!!  Thanks I needed a good laugh!!!


----------



## Mimi (Sep 12, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> Have a fun time, and remember:  There are MANY of us out here, loving life after 50.  Some of your best days are ahead of you.  Dave



OMG Is that the truth! We took our first cruise when DH turned 50. Went to Maui when I turned 50 and bought our first timeshare at Kona Coast II from a Shell satellite office on Front Street in Lahaina. That was well before points. Now we own 6 weeks in Hawaii, 3 weeks in Las Vegas and 4 weeks in Florida. We are both retired now and having so much fun traveling with our grandchildren!


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Happy #50 !!!!*

How about a weekend at the "Happiest Place On Earth", as Disneyland also just turned 50 (last year)?

Stay at the Disneyland Hotel, have breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen, dinner at the Napa Rose then watch the fireworks over Cinderella's Castle........:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by Talent312  
Since your life is over, you may as well stay home.



pammex said:


> Oh this made me laugh so hard!!!  I am almost 50, few months to go but I almost fell off chair laughing!!!  Thanks I needed a good laugh!!!



Since I'm actually 53, I feel entitled to poke fun.   
I tell my friends that I want to travel while I'm still ambulatory.


----------



## planada (Sep 12, 2008)

*Ritz Carlton at Half Moon Bay*

This is where I asked to go...............http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/HalfMoonBay/Default.htm


It was fabulous and even prettier than the website shows. It honestly does not do it justice. Stay on the spa level and you literally "walk out" on the beauty.


----------

